# cheesewreck



## Des Pot (Oct 11, 2008)

Cheesewreck grown in soil at day 18 flowering. I'm using 200W cfl. bio-bizz bloom nutrients. I think they look great so far. Looking forward to final result. This is my first indoor grow and i'm sooooooooooo happy with the results so far. I will keep u posted as to the quality and some better pics.


----------



## BlueSmoke (Oct 11, 2008)

Looks good.  Glad to see someone else doing a CFL flower.  Keep us posted, and let us know what the final yield is.


----------



## Disco94 (Oct 11, 2008)

Never heard of this strain but def. sounds like a keeper for the garden.  Seeds or clone?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 12, 2008)

*The ladies are looking real nice.  *


----------



## Des Pot (Oct 12, 2008)

they were grown from seed. the strain is quite new being a cross between the Dutch "Cheese" and the American "Trainwreck".


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 11, 2008)

looks pretty good so far brother, yeah im wondering the yield that those ladies possess, keep us posted.

peace,
Smoke Weed


----------

